# Definitionen im BODY-Tag, geht das?



## counteract (25. September 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

folgende Sachlage: Ich bin gerade dabei eine Vorlage für HTML Mails zu erstellen. Dabei soll dann die fertige Vorlage mit einer zusätzlichen Software weiter verarbeitet werden. Diese Software setzt auf dem IE6-Objekt auf und verarbeitet „nur“ den sogenannten Document-HTML-Teil – den Bereich innerhalb des BODY-Tags. Dieser wird dann an Outlook durchgereicht. 

Nun meine Fragen dazu: 

Damit ist ja dann auch kein CSS mehr möglich! Oder kann man das alles im BODY-Tag definieren ohne dass man etwas im Head-Tag angibt?

Wie könnte man eine Hintergrundfarbe für die Seite definieren? Geht das auch im BODY-Tag?

Grüße...


----------



## SkTnOnAmE (25. September 2009)

Ja sicher geht das 


```
<style type="text/css">
    .divelement {
        color: #FFF000;
    }
</style>
```


----------



## Maik (25. September 2009)

Hi,

theoretisch ist es zwar technisch möglich, ein Stylesheet anstatt im Dokumentheader im Dokumentkörper einzubinden, erzeugt dann halt ein invalides Markup, nur wird dir dies vermutlich wenig nützen, da Outlook die Word-Renderengine und nicht die IE-Renderengine nutzt, womit die CSS-Spezifikationen nicht in vollem Umfang unterstützt werden.


HTML E-Mails mit Outlook 2007 – Teil I
HTML E-Mails mit Outlook 2007 – Teil II

mfg Maik


----------



## counteract (25. September 2009)

Danke erstmal für die Antworten. 

Es ist eben ziemlich wichtig, dass der Code Kugelsicher ist und in nahezu jedem mail-programm funktioniert...

Deshalb möchte ich auch auf CSS verzichten.


----------



## Maik (25. September 2009)

counteract hat gesagt.:


> Deshalb möchte ich auch auf CSS verzichten.


Das klingt im Themenbetreff und in deiner Fragestellung aber ganz anders:


counteract hat gesagt.:


> Nun meine Fragen dazu:
> 
> Damit ist ja dann auch kein CSS mehr möglich! Oder kann man das alles im BODY-Tag definieren ohne dass man etwas im Head-Tag angibt?



Ich kann dir leider auch nicht sagen, ob die proprietären HTML-Attribute zur Formatiertung, wie z.B. bgcolor für die Hintergrundfarbe, von allen Mailprogrammen kugelsicher interpretiert werden, wenn du komplett auf die CSS-Formatierung verzichten willst.

Da wirst du dir wohl mal eine umfassende Testumgebung mit den diversen Mailclients einrichten müssen, um auf diese Frage eine praxiserprobte Antwort zu erhalten.

mfg Maik


----------



## counteract (25. September 2009)

Jo war bissel doof formuliert. Ich bin gerade dabei mir die Beiden Links von dir anzuschauen...

Also es ist wirklich besser CSS wegzulassen. Jetz mal ne ganz dumme Frage: Kann ich denn auch ohne CSS Text inline definieren?


----------



## Maik (25. September 2009)

Die Gestaltungsmöglichkeiten mit den HTML-Attributen sind doch recht bescheiden im Vergleich zur Formatierungssprache CSS 

Farben für Hintergrund, Text und Verweise

mfg Maik


----------



## Maik (25. September 2009)

Achja, es gibt ja auch noch dieses hier: Schriftart, Schriftgröße und Schriftfarbe.

Nach fast elfjähriger CSS-Praxis vollkommen verdrängt ;-)

mfg Maik


----------



## counteract (25. September 2009)

Ok also geht es! Das is schonmal prima. 

Wenn ich dich richtig verstehe ist es nicht möglich 2 verschiedene Textformatierungen für ein Dokument zu benutzen oder?
(ich gehe davon aus dass ich kein CSS verwende und mir der Headbereich auch nicht zur verfügung steht)


----------



## Maik (25. September 2009)

counteract hat gesagt.:


> Wenn ich dich richtig verstehe ist es nicht möglich 2 verschiedene Textformatierungen für ein Dokument zu benutzen oder?


Siehe der Link in meinem nachgereichten Post.

mfg Maik


----------

